# Modem --No dial tone



## jaded_chica (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey smart ppl,
I had a power outage a couple weeks ago and i think it messed up my modem cuz since then when i try to connect to the net (yes i have dial up!) it says there is no dial tone. 

Now i did some research and noticed that coupla ppl who had the same prob tried to get new modems(internal and external) and still had the prob so is it a motherboard problem??

Would i have to get a new motherboard?

And also if i get hi speed internet such as dsl or broadband would i still have a problem?

thanx in advance peeps


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

No dialtone can be a number of things. Does your phone work (is there actually a dialtone present)? If you run the diagnostices on your modem does it return information (doesn't matter what as long as it returns)? If you go into modem properties and tell it not to wait for dialtone does it dialup okay?


----------



## jaded_chica (Dec 1, 2006)

*Dialtone tests..*

I have tried all those things u mentioned Kev but noting worked. I do have a dialtone, modem returns values in the diagnostics and that other thing didnt make a difference. As i said before it seems that even when ppl change their modems it still didnt work so i am wondering if i ts a motherboard problem, and if i get dsl would work wit that problem still there

--Jaded


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

I suspect your problem is probably a dud modem but, as it responds to the tests, I would be looking a bit further. Try going into Device Manager and uninstalling the modem. Give the system a reboot and let Windows reinstall it. Now test it. Can you hear it dialling the number?

As for broadband there is no reason why it shouldn't work (whether the dialup modem works or not). A broadband modem (or more rightly a network router) and a dialup modem only have one thing in common - they create a connection to the net. The only thing you need be concerned about is whether the actual phone line works - if it does then broadband will work.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In the modem configuration there is a setting "not to check for dial tone" try setting it to "don't check for dial tone". 
Many modems do not recognise dial tones that do not conform to some ruling that the manufacturer has specified. The only way to get a dial up modem to work here in Greece is to disable the check. If you also put the speaker "ON until connected" you should hear the dial tone as the modem picks up the line and dials, plus the initial handshake with the answering modem. You'll get to recognise when the modem drops speed too and retries if it has handshake problems.

DSL works on a total different principle to dial up via PSTN. It's a digital line so it sends commands to talk to the ISP, ISDN is the same. PSTN modems send signals that must conform to telecommunications / telephony standards. for example if a PSTN device is being called there is a 60V rms signal at 25Hz on the line from the exchange.
If a digital device gets a Ring Command it's just a code that comes from the ISDN exchange that tells the phone to create its own ring signal and alert the user to pick up the phone.


also check your manual for Hayes commands, there should be a factory reset code, long time since I used them but it will start with AT. and ther should be a code f0 or f1 ..don't play with the settings unless you really have no choice.


----------



## jaded_chica (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey guys,
thanx for the responses. I did try reinstalling the modem and the check for dial tone thing but everything says that the modem is working fine but it just does not find any dial tone. My phone is ok and i've given up trying to fix it,so i just blame it on the power outages. 

I just wondered if it was a complete motherboard problem but i guess it just affected the exp slot or something or the other.

So i guess if i wanted i could go ahead with the dsl and it would be cool.right?
Since the dsl runs on a whole different thing.

thanx guys


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

jaded_chica said:


> Hey guys,
> thanx for the responses. I did try reinstalling the modem and the check for dial tone thing but everything says that the modem is working fine but it just does not find any dial tone. My phone is ok and i've given up trying to fix it,so i just blame it on the power outages.
> 
> I just wondered if it was a complete motherboard problem but i guess it just affected the exp slot or something or the other.
> ...


do you have settings similar to this ?




























uncheck the "wait for dial tone before dialling"

with the volume control away from minimum, you should hear the dial tone before the modem dials.

also if your modem has "country settings" make sure that you set it up correctly.


----------



## jaded_chica (Dec 1, 2006)

fishin,
i did all that stuff and it still didnt work, thw whole uncheck the "wait for dial tone before dialling" thing.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, I just wanted to make sure. Do you hear the modem at all ? Are you on a standard telephone line or perhaps on ISDN using an ISDN Modem?
It's extremely unusual for a modem to refuse to co-operate when it responds to Diagnosis and is properly installed.
Can you tell me what type of modem it is, manufacturer & model no.
Is it on-board, internal or external.


----------

